# [OT] Temperatura cpu

## shev

Ciao, scusate l'ot, volevo sapere che temperature riscontrate per le vostre cpu nelle seguenti condizioni:

- "riposo" (cpu usata poco o nulla)

- "standard" (condizioni normali di utilizzo)

- "stress" (cpu sotto sforzo, tipo in compilazione e situazioni simili)

Indicate magari anche il tipo di cpu che ustae (athlon-xp, pIV, etc) e se avete condizioni particolari per il raffreddamento (dissipatore particolare, raffreddamento a liquido, case alluminio da settordici milioni di scazzoli, etc).

Grazie a chi vorrà collaborare a questa mia ricerca  :Razz: 

(nasce dla fatto che non so se la temperatura del mio sistema sia proprio normale...)

----------

## doom.it

Temperature invernali:

riposo 40

lavoro 45

Estive:

riposo 48

lavoro 53

Ho un banalissimo case chieftec, 4 ventole del case, una ventola con dissy in rame non troppo figa sulla CPU, un athlonXP (che brutto nome!!) 1800+ non overclockato (1500mhz)

----------

## Legolas80

Le temperature in questo periodo sono:

riposo: 45°

standard: 52°

stress: 58°

La cpu è un Athlon XP 2100+ a 0.13 micron. La ventola è una CoolerMaster a bassissima rumorosità con base in rame. Il case è un case normalissimo con una ventola aggiuntiva che butta fuori l'aria calda.

Tenendo il case aperto le temperature si abbassano di circa 5°.

----------

## paolo

```
[paolo]$ sensors

adm1025-i2c-0-2d

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at efa0

SYS Temp:  +46.0°C  (min =   +0°C, max =  +60°C)

CPU Temp: +105.0°C  (min =   +0°C, max =  +60°C) ALARM
```

situazione estiva con utilizzo al 100% (seti)

senza seti la temp della CPU torna a valori vicini a quelli di SYS.

CPU: P3-800.

Ventolina del cavolo dentro ad un case 1U.

P.S.: Evidentemente lm_sensors va ricalibrato ma non ho idea da dove cominciare!  :Razz: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Posterei volentieri se non fosse per...

----------

## shev

Grazie a tutti, tra i vostri post e qualche info trovata qua e là in rete mi sono un po' "tranquillizzato".

I miei valori attuali sono:

- riposo: ~ 40° C

- normale: ~ 50° C

- stress: ~ 60° C

Con un Barton 2500+, sistema di raffreddamento nella norma (case aperto, una ventola, dissipatore+ventola standard). Ero abituato a valori più bassi con altri pc, però vedo che dato il caldo estivo e il processore che cmq scalda più degli altri direi che siamo quasi a posto, nulla di preoccupante.

Certo vedendo certi bench in rete con processori sotto sforzo che raggiungono a malapena i 40° C uno si chiede se un buon dissipatore non sia ora di prenderlo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Evidentemente lm_sensors va ricalibrato ma non ho idea da dove cominciare! 
> 
> 

 

Dimenticavo, se vuoi ricalibrare lm-sensors prova a dare un'occhiata a questo howto (che ho tradotto in italiano, a breve dovrebbe esere sul sito gentoo.it), nella parte finale si spiega come fare.

----------

## paolo

In teoria so che nel file di conf posso mettere dei "calcoli" per far riportare il tutto. Ma mi ero fermato solo ai giri della ventola in quanto non saprei da dove iniziare per settare dei valori corretti (es.: spengo la macchina e setto la temperatura iniziale come quella ambientale?)

Grazie cmq :*

Appena ho un minuto leggo il 3d.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Legolas80

Tranquillo Shev, con questo caldo i tuoi valori sono nella norma... Se vuoi stare + tranquillo ti consiglio di prendere un dissipatore di qualità, magari interamente in rame. Occhio però che le ventole che ci montano sopra sono solitamente delle turbine e fanno tanto rumore. Volendo potresti prendere una di quelle ventole che adattano la velocità di rotazione in base alla temperatura. Vedi un pò tu.

paolo: spero per te che lm_sensors sia proprio sfasato perchè a 90°C una CPU solitamente fonde.   :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> paolo: spero per te che lm_sensors sia proprio sfasato perchè a 90°C una CPU solitamente fonde.  

 

Sicuramente è sfasato.

Il P3 in teoria (non ho trovato nessun doc a riguardo, questa info mi sembra di averla letta su una righetta in una paginetta su intel.com) passati i 90°C si dovrebbe piantare da solo per non morire  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il P3 in teoria (non ho trovato nessun doc a riguardo, questa info mi sembra di averla letta su una righetta in una paginetta su intel.com) passati i 90°C si dovrebbe piantare da solo per non morire 

 

Io pochi mesi fa ne ho praticamente fuso uno di pIII (slot 1, quelli su "cartuccione"), alla temperatura di 80°C circa... e passata la temperatura critica non s'è spento da solo, o meglio, s'è spento ma non s'è più riacceso!  :Razz: 

Non per metterti angoscia, sia chiaro...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io pochi mesi fa ne ho praticamente fuso uno di pIII (slot 1, quelli su "cartuccione"), alla temperatura di 80°C circa... e passata la temperatura critica non s'è spento da solo, o meglio, s'è spento ma non s'è più riacceso! 
> 
> Non per metterti angoscia, sia chiaro... 

 

Nessuna angoscia  :Smile: 

Il mio è su socket370 ed è un paio d'anni che gira a quelle temperature lì indicate da lm_sensors.

Anche il BIOS segna le temperature e lo potrei usare per stabilire i valori da dare al file di conf di lm_sensors per darsi una regolata ma da un anno a questa parte la macchina in questione è diventata di produzione quindi il bios non lo vedo da un anno  :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

